# getting settlement signed tomorrow



## mandm (Apr 2, 2010)

Yesterday I found out my husband had his facebook stats as in relation ship with "OW'S name". He had his status changed as soon as we discussed about divorce but I was still trying to work things out. It has been 6 month since the discussion. I tried everything from going to counseling to going to church to try to love him unconditionaly. but this seems like the final brow in my face to tell me to move on to get paper signed. I don't know why he doesn't unserstand that not only hurts my feeling to see OW name and pictures, it is humiliating that he does it while we are still married technically....I guess it was all my one sided wish that I wanted to try.. while he was not. he walked out from it long time ago....
nothing I can do now but keep my head high and look forward to the future.


----------



## GoDucks (May 19, 2010)

You will find someone that deserves and appreciates your love somewhere else. I'm sorry for your pain, and best wishes as you begin the new chapter of your life.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

not worth another minute of your time honey......find someone to love yourself..........


----------

